# Small white dots on mopani driftwood?



## RockinRican83 (May 7, 2012)

I've had these small white dots on my driftwood for about 3 months now with no sign of them going away.
A search revealed they might be limpets or baby nerites.
I have one nerite snail.
They appeared after adding some new plants to my tank.
These dots don't move or scratch off. They look kinda like small clams or barnacles.
Any one know what these are and how to get rid of them?
Thanks!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

they are nerite eggs, not baby nerites you wont get babies from them in freshwater. its part of keeping the snail if its on the glass just razor blade them off.


----------



## RockinRican83 (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone know an easy way to get these eggs off driftwood?
Making my wood look bad! :frown:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My preferred method of removing them is with a razor blade or sharp pair of tweezers


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

When you say they don't move, do you mean the same spot stays in the same place or that they always are found on the driftwood? If it is the same spot staying in the same place, I would rule out eggs. They should hatch or fall off in less than several months. Have you tried plucking one off to tell us if it has a hard shell? 
Regardless what they are, I would go for a bleach water soak. A small amount of cheap bleach(1/2 cup?? ) and soaking at least overnight, will let the chlorine work it's way into any hard shell and kill whatever it is inside. After that it will be easier to remove. That is all based on not being new eggs being laid. After the soak, rinse it, let it dry totally and it will be a fresh start. If it is a fungus or mold, the bleach will likely have changed the setup and the same should not return.


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

It' nerite snail eggs. Take the wood out and pressure wash them off. I do it to mine every few months.

The eggs will not hatch in freshwater and just sit there dormant for a very long time


----------



## RockinRican83 (May 7, 2012)

Same spot, same place on driftwood. 
I tried scratching them off with my finger nail and they are hard to the touch.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You seem to have a female nerite snail. She will continue to lay eggs on anything she can. It's a pain to remove the eggs but they will eventually fall off.

The easiest solution is to trade her in for another nerite and hope that it is a male.


----------



## RockinRican83 (May 7, 2012)

Any way to sex the snails or an alternative snail that doesn't make such a mess?
These eggs are a real eye sore:icon_eek:


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Get rid of the nerite if it bothers you, we all have them just razor blade them off or scrape them off, not a big deal.


----------

